

CoffeeScript: JavaScript that’s easy on the eyes - bootload
http://engineering.linkedin.com/21/coffeescript-javascript-that%E2%80%99s-easy-eyes-0

======
TrevorBurnham
So, HN can't handle the original URL this was posted with because it has an
apostrophe in it. This version should work:

[http://engineering.linkedin.com/21/coffeescript-
javascript-t...](http://engineering.linkedin.com/21/coffeescript-javascript-
that%E2%80%99s-easy-eyes-0)

It's a nice little article, and I hope it'll attract more people to the
language.

------
gootik
incredibly interesting, I'll be trying it very soon.

